# Crickets



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody in here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's not the most active forum currently but we'd highly appreciate any Q7 owners making themselves comfortable. Producing this site costs time and resources and since we don't ask for Paypal donations, subscriptions or the like we have to deliver ads and that's hard to do when people read this site and then go post about it on another. Thanks man.


----------



## 423RS$ (May 16, 2008)

picked one up over the weekend 3.0 tdi


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds sweet. An S-line TDI needs to join my garage. What spec did you get?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

The Q7 section is a bit sparse...I guess not to many Q7 owners know of the great resource.

I check over here quite often looking for anything interesting, but alas, not many posts. We got a lot of great info here before making the decision to get our 2008 4.2 Premium. Reading here led us to get the air suspension, a great addition to a great SUV.

George: Just because it is such a hit seeing Audi Exclusive R8s, it'd be awesome to see some AE Q7s- more inspiration for future owners


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll look for more of those. Obviously it's easier to find R8s than Q7s but I will make a pointed effort to dig up a few more AE Q7s too. 

I know with using forums, because I'm also a forum user, you tend to go where the traffic is. It's a cluster effect but that posting is also the reader's way of supporting the site. We'd never ask people not to go to Audiworld, Audizine or any of the other great Audi forums out there but what we'd really appreciate is if those regular readers of this site would also consider stopping in regularly and posting in our forums as well. Long-term this is how we will grow this site financially, improve its coverage even more, do more video or add more components that will give Audi enthusiasts a better experience or set of tools at their disposal. 

Thanks man.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> .....hard to do when people read this site and then go post about it on another....


 
I'm doing it other way :laugh: 
I visit other forums but I keep my Q5 "life log and mod book" here on Q5 section. 

To me it really depends of the readers, here most seems to read and might leave comment or thumbs up while on other forums it easilly turns to heated debate about what is correct and what is not and I really don't care to spend time arguing as the fact is that there is as many oppinions as is car owners :laugh: 

Anyways, keep up with the good work and I sure agree S-line Q7 TDI would be nice in my garage too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for that. We appreciate the contribution.


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in from time to time. Don't have an AE Q7, but I do have one of the last V8 Pres. delivered to the US. I also visit Audizine and Audiworld....any other sites out there?


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll contribute.


My mom ordered a 2011 S-line TDI with 21" wheels, in Mugello Blue Pearl. Will be posting up in the coming months when it arrives!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Robby. Her Q sounds sweet. Did she get the 21s? I'd have to weigh that if I were ordering one. Of course they probably hurt mpgs but, IMHO, are the best looking wheel you can get for the Q7.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Robby. Her Q sounds sweet. Did she get the 21s? I'd have to weigh that if I were ordering one. Of course they probably hurt mpgs but, IMHO, are the best looking wheel you can get for the Q7.



Yeah she ordered the 21s with the S-line package (which definitely are the sickest wheels) but now Audi is saying the 21s are on backorder till July of 2011? We just wrote Audi of America to see what they can do, I find it hard to believe that every person who wants those wheels has to wait till January for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I emailed a friend at Audi of America who would be familiar with the issue. He confirmed the situation and said they are having a hard time meeting demands for the 21-inch wheel. It is possible and maybe even likely that this will remedy itself faster than expected and your car will be delivered earlier than that. That date is a very conservative estimate so they don't over promise and under deliver.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks so much George for doing that. I meant January of 2011, for now just to get the car they are getting the 20s and if the car gets delivered before 21s are available then Audi will swap the wheels out later on, i will keep you posted!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck with it.


----------

